# For Donna...



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought I read on another post that Willow got spayed today so I am wondering how she is doing? I thought she was going in August?? You know that I love my little Willow. I hope she is well! Hug her for me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for asking. She went in at 930 yesterday and they did her at 4. They called us at 530 to say she was resting comfortably. We will be collecting her around 2. I went out last night and got a collar like the one you had. I will use a onesie but Willow is a wee bit more determined than Jake so I am not sure a onesie is enough. 
Jake had been missing her something terrible. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah let us know how she is when you collect her, glad the op went well.

she'll be so glad to see her big brother 

The poor wee soul ... 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ahh not long Donna she'll be thrilled to see you and once home Jake will settle. Hopefully you'll be surprised and she'll just chill and rest xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad she is doing ok! I bet Jake will be excited to see her I bet you can't wait til it's 2! Can't wait to see her in her onesie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that you will all be much happier once Monkey is home.... Hope she is a good girl for you while she is mending


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We do miss her very much. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH donna, glad it all went well. Yes please let us know how she is when you pick her up, I am sure Jake will be happy to have his little sis back! and of course you guys too


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thinking of you all. She will be back to her old self in no time.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sending lots of love and get well cuddles, she will be so glad to be home as you all will be to have her. Looking forward to news of her speedy recovery


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Waiting for willow now. Just got the bill. Almost passed out. 690$ 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup that's about what we pay too.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

How did I miss this ! So glad Willow is recovering, it will be even better to hear that she is home and plaguing Jake


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna! $690?????? Are you for real? If we were face to face my words would be a bit more explicit! Geewiz! Holy moly! I know I already PM'd you but glad Willow is doing well xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Waiting for willow now. Just got the bill. Almost passed out. 690$
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That is around what we payed for Molly too but they are worth it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is hone no worse for wear. She chowed down her lunch, tried to jump on the sofa and is now making short work of her bully stick. They shaved her leg to the bone  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw wee pet! Good girl!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to see her home!
Enjoy the challenge of keeping her calm for the next few days


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww little Willow in her onesie They had shaved Molly's paw like that too and her whole belly and a bit off her side. Glad that she is doing ok! Try and keep her calm


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She finally settled in for a nap with Jake watching over her. Bless him he is such a love.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna! $690?????? Are you for real? If we were face to face my words would be a bit more explicit! Geewiz! Holy moly! I know I already PM'd you but glad Willow is doing well xx


Ruth I was shocked. Jake and Penny were done in Nov and Dec and were only 450. The quoted us 550 + incidentals. 690? wow! They said they use to get funding to give low price spay to everyone and they lost it. I had not realized that 450 was low priced. Looks like no third poo for me!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She finally settled in for a nap with Jake watching over her. Bless him he is such a love.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


So sweet. I'm glad Willow is doing great and her big brother dutifully watching over her.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad to hear Willow is back home, bless Jake's little heart! The third photo of Willow is a real heart melter


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad Willow is doing well!!! That is a very high price . . Carley was $425, including a microchip! Wow . . that is very high!!! I would have nearly passed out too!!! Were you quoted a price prior to her surgery! The main thing is she is doing well and looks happy to be home . . precious Jake . . such a sweet big brother!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> So glad Willow is doing well!!! That is a very high price . . Carley was $425, including a microchip! Wow . . that is very high!!! I would have nearly passed out too!!! Were you quoted a price prior to her surgery! The main thing is she is doing well and looks happy to be home . . precious Jake . . such a sweet big brother!!!


Nanci my mom just got these collars for penny for car sickness and anxiety. I well let you know if they work

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth I was shocked. Jake and Penny were done in Nov and Dec and were only 450. The quoted us 550 + incidentals. 690? wow! They said they use to get funding to give low price spay to everyone and they lost it. I had not realized that 450 was low priced. Looks like no third poo for me!!


It costs almost nothing to do the surgery... All you are paying fir really is their time and drugs (which aren't expensive believe me). I'm shocked. Lola's spay was less than £200 and our vet is one of the more expensive ones in the city.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It costs almost nothing to do the surgery... All you are paying fir really is their time and drugs (which aren't expensive believe me). I'm shocked. Lola's spay was less than £200 and our vet is one of the more expensive ones in the city.


Of course i asked for an itemized bill
(not that her health is not worth it but i feel i got kind of screwed)
60$ for the pre surgery screen
51$ for microchip
27$ for spay exam (? how is this different from the screen)
30$ for the hospitalization and medicine
18$ for the collar (they made me buy and she never wore even there)
75$ induction fee
418$ spay
950$ for meds
CRAZY!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Of course i asked for an itemized bill
> (not that her health is not worth it but i feel i got kind of screwed)
> 60$ for the pre surgery screen
> 51$ for microchip
> ...


That is nonsense. Your vet must have a massive house and a fast car! Unbelievable. The people in the UK don't know how lucky they are! With prices like that I'm sure people are put off even getting a dog or getting one and not spaying. I know it's worth it and that cost really doesn't come into the care required for our pets but I really think the costs are too high!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> That is nonsense. Your vet must have a massive house and a fast car! Unbelievable. The people in the UK don't know how lucky they are! With prices like that I'm sure people are put off even getting a dog or getting one and not spaying. I know it's worth it and that cost really doesn't come into the care required for our pets but I really think the costs are too high!


This is an MSPCA not even a private vet. They said they have lost so much of their funding they had to go up in prices. I am now switching to a private vet. If I am paying that much it might as well be local. 
I know we pay more to off set the cost of their shelter animals but I can't afford it. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't blame you Donna!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG What a price!!!! 

Sorry, but I think that is absolutely ridiculous...having her dropped off in the morning, not operating til late afternoon thereby securing (charging) an overnight stay...all for a relatively straightforward procedure. 

That really annoys me as does the system here whereby you're given the option re bloods and IV fluids etc. 

Just a nonsense 

Rant over ....sorry Donna and im glad Willow is doing ok. 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi I hate the bloods and fluids option too, should,be a professional decision.. Who would decide not to go with the best treatment pertaining to a particular situation? I had a huge rant about that before!! Arghhh!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Mairi I hate the bloods and fluids option too, should,be a professional decision.. Who would decide not to go with the best treatment pertaining to a particular situation? I had a huge rant about that before!! Arghhh!


Absolutely....unbelievable ....I think I too ranted before about it before!!

Its Just completely taking advantage of people. 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Absolutely....unbelievable ....I think I too ranted before about it before!!
> 
> Its Just completely taking advantage of people.
> 
> xxx


I was upset that they quoted 550 and charged 690 esp since penny went to the same place in November and it was 390. I figured ok 550 is high but they lost funding and I don't mind paying a little more knowing it helps homeless dogs but 700 hurt. Oh well hubby was glad because after I picked myself up off the floor I said no more puppies

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Willow, bless you. Love that facial shot of her. She is so pretty! 

Omg at the cost though! That is crazy money


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So $250-$300 each that I spent at my vets is considered expensive out here. There's a low cost spay/neuter clinic that's less than $100 or can get it even cheaper through the county animal control. But I wanted my vet to know what happened to them in case of complications. I'm still reeling that my two was less than your one. That's crazy ridiculous. At least Willow is doing well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So $250-$300 each that I spent at my vets is considered expensive out here. There's a low cost spay/neuter clinic that's less than $100 or can get it even cheaper through the county animal control. But I wanted my vet to know what happened to them in case of complications. I'm still reeling that my two was less than your one. That's crazy ridiculous. At least Willow is doing well.


Thank you. I am just taking it on the chin. Her scat looks good. Everything went well. Now I am finding a new vet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It must of been a shock and there is nothing you can do when you got the bill, over the years my husband has questioned the vets invoice a few times and I think every time has got money off, I would never do that and have gone mad with him, when he does, I am scared it makes us look like we don't care about our pets as much as we do. We have been quoted £350-£400 for a keyhole spay, as we are having it done away from home have to pay our vet for the check up a week later as well, I think thats about $550 but I could be well out.

I am getting worried again about Savannahs spay, two new worries this week, will they try and pressure me into the drip and bloods and the fact she could have a phantom pregnancy in recovery, I probably shouldn't worry till these things happen! I am sure in the 8 weeks before she has it done I will find plenty more to worry about!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> It
> 
> I am getting worried again about Savannahs spay, two new worries this week, will they try and pressure me into the drip and bloods and the fact she could have a phantom pregnancy in recovery, I probably shouldn't worry till these things happen! I am sure in the 8 weeks before she has it done I will find plenty more to worry about!


I worried for a solid month leading up to it. When they quoted us 550 i thought about looking for a different vet but hubby was like why go with someone we don't know to save a little money. (a little money?) 
They did a good job and she is doing well. I have to put the cost behind me. We are going to a new vet today actually as Jake has that ear issue and my vet wanted me to wait a week or come in as an emergency and pay 175 for walking through the door. I said no thanks I just gave you 700 yesterday 
They never mentioned phantom pregnancy to me at all. I read it on here and cringed.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If they keep charging that much they will soon go out of business. It's disgusting! Still Willow looks good and untroubled by the experience. I think Mum has suffered twice over! Bless you.


----------

